# Reactions to Dyed Dogs??



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not at all a fan of dying dogs so am biased.. Mine get smiles just because they are always happy to see people & they are poodles with typical poodle style in everything they do.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Lol, as a little kid who loved dogs, I wouldn't have said the dog is ugly (I think all dogs are gorgeous) but I'd have definitely spoken my dislike to my parents. I would have thought the chemicals in the dye would harm the dog.

I now know that there are dyes that won't harm dogs, so I'd never say anything like that, but I still prefer natural coloured dogs, lol. I'm sure Sawyer looks pretty though!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought I would dye my dogs and put bandanas and bows on them, and clothes and everything.. but I found I just like them cleaned, smelling nice, and groomed good.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't gotten any negative reactions about my boy's blue puffs. Generally, I like my dogs to be clean and natural looking, but for special occasions, I don't mind a little color!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I love to sniff Mack after his bath, or even every morning when i wake up...Is it something like glue


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I don't think I would ever dye my dog, but have no problem with anyone doing so, as long as it doesn't hurt the dog. But the thing that upsets me is that child thinking that something "different" is ugly.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not a fan of dyed dogs, but I certainly wouldn't say they're ugly! I'm sure that Sawyer looks very cute. I just personally prefer a more natural look.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Although I understand being 'cheesed' at the little opinionated snot monster (lol), she expressed her honest opinion - that's ll. She isn't old enough and politeness is not bred in, it's learned. Her mother handled it fairly well, I just hope she quietly explained to her daughter about hurting people's feelings. 

My kids have accidently aid hurtful thongs in pure innocence, they just didn't knwo better. I can proudly say they were carefully taught about the feelings of others. I do thnk the mother cold have apologised to you, though. I would have. 

I wold like to see pictures of his blue ears and tail and I love to dye our little shih tzu, he seems to enjoy the extra attention he gets as well. I wouldn't purposely breed for odd colors, but I am perfectly happy to temporarily alter colors for fun or holidays.  
Kind of hard to top nature's own beautiful array of colors and patterns, though.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

haha I'm totally not at all mad or offended. I just figured the negative reactions would've been from adults, not kids lol
I just tried adding a pic, guess I'll see if it worked once I post this. Since it faded so much in only a week, I'm gonna try black today


----------



## LizIsLame (Jul 2, 2012)

Awe so cute! I love dyed dogs.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So we attempted the black just now... it turned forest green... :confused3: Still looks cool but I don't quite understand lol. Really wanted black


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

His blue accents are beautiful, as far as the black turned green - pics or it didn't happen! lol


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I'll add em tomorrow haha it's too dark outside and my camera's flash sucks


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Nevermind, not very good pics but here you go! Lovely... right?
:doh:


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

he looks lovely in the blue, I love dyed dogs and don't see it as any worse than the odd hairstyles we people put them in. I don't have my own white to play with but I steal mums cream girl occasionally and experiment on her, when i turned her into a lion she loved the attention it got her.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the blue accents! And although you wanted black, the green looks cool!

Not everyone likes seeing dye on dogs. The ones who are curious will ask questions, like what you used to dye them, how long the color lasts, etc.

What's interesting is that I took Leroy to the dog show last year with a purple mohawk and purple pom poms (he was in a Miami) and lots of people wanted to take his photo. BUT, this year, with no color and groomed in a Bedlington trim (that people have told me is well groomed) garnered MORE attention than when he was dyed. I've gotten more people asking me where my salon is if I own one, where am I located, do I have a card, etc. People like to see a clean, well-groomed dog. Leroy has become my walking advertisement so I think I'll keep him in the Bedlington for a while haha.

Also, not every dog is cut out to be dyed because they may dislike the attention. I was going to dye Louis's tail purple to match his purple flouncy collar for the dog show but decided against it because he would get too much unwanted attention (to him) because he is shy.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! I can imagine the Bedlington trim getting you tons of questions, and him being a wonderful advertisement.

It would be fun to do different cuts on him but until I can get his allergies figured out/under control I pretty much have to keep his tk short... and it looks weird if the rest is long. I may do some bell bottoms but I'm pretty limited I think. So we'll just have fun with what we can 
I think it would be awesome to have Sawyer as my dyed dog, and get a silver one (Which I think are gorgeous!) And experiment with cool cuts and just try to grow out an amazing coat.
Unfortunately I'll have to move out before I'll be allowed another dog haha


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the almost metallic look of the green, kind of a beetle green. I think he looks cute.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Now that I've gotten over it being wrong I DO like it... He looks like a teddy.
I talked to an old friend who is a professional hair stylist (for humans:aetsch
and she said it went green because I used punky colours-meant for humans but safe for dogs. The dyes are designed for humans who even with gray hair, it's basically a form of yellow. there are no true white haired people or whatever so the dye is meant to mix with that.
So I'm gonna try a dog one this time and see if they "designed" it for white hair:act-up:


----------



## Bronson Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

lol my friend tried to die her mini poo black for halloween and he turned green too! What did you use?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Punky Colours - It's a human temporary dye that is vegetable based and safe for dogs....
I'm confused why the blue of that brand worked perfectly, yet the black went green... Next I'm going to try Top Performance Hair Dye Gel. Made for dogs.... again, hopefully for white ones since I want him black aha It'd be fun to grow out his coat and go for the panda... but I'll definitely need to make sure I find the proper dye first


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL--Borderkelpie, I know it was a typo, but I'm dying from laughter from "hurtful thongs"!!!

I love dyes poodles, and think it can be an art form. When we were at the Super Pet Expo this past March, we saw one of the vendors there with his dog (looked like a golden doodle) that was dyed all over in rainbow colors. It looked awesome, and I snapped some pictures.

Little kids...boy, you gotta love 'em!! Their candor is what I appreciate most about them, and makes me look forward to going to work each day.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

KidWhisperer, lol fun catch, I'll bet thongs are at best uncomfortable anyway.  Glad I could give you a chuckle. lol


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it's kind of cute, but I have a black dog, so also sort of pointless here...

It must be the day for the same typo... I've had 2 e-mails today asking me, "How are thongs with you?" I replied as if I understood the question to be things, but there was a moment's temptation...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm going to blame autocorrect (even though I don't have it).


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

sawyersmom, black can be difficult to acheive. if you are interested there is an organization dedicated to the 'safety' of creative grooming. it is the National Association of Professional Creative Groomers. there is a book available called the science of creative grooming and there will soon be a new book that will focus on the how to. I have heard of some people mixing black dye with black food coloring (equal parts) with good results. your spoo is beautiful by the way. in any color.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Why thank you  I find him beautiful too! aha I will definitely look into getting that book! It sounds interesting!


----------



## poodlefaerie (Aug 7, 2012)

In my opinion i don't think it's right to dye dogs, they are not paintings, they are creatures. We choose to dye our hair, dogs can't choose it. Of course in my country people don't dye their dogs(it's not in our culture) but some looks like these










































I find them totally ridiculous and inappropriate for a dog. As I said before dogs are creatures, not things  

P.S (I hope I didn't insult anyone with my opinion


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

One of our members here, funkypuppy, did an article about coloring on her blog. Here it is: Is Coloring Cruel? FunkyPuppy

I think if the dogs are treated well and of the personality to enjoy the extra attention, then it's all in good fun. 

Personally, I think adding "extensions" and massive amounts of hairspray to a dog's hair so that it can win at shows is more ridiculous than this creative grooming stuff! 

--Q


----------



## poodlefaerie (Aug 7, 2012)

Unfortunately in shows they use all this stuff just for the win but in some breeds you can't do anything else is like something mandatory.Always in my opinion I like dogs in their natural look, I don't think that they need something in order to look beautiful  they are beautiful just the way they are. Also as I said before in my country dyeing dogs is something that we don't do, so I'm not used to that kind of things


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> So 6 days ago I dyed Sawyer's ears and tail blue. I think it's adorable and everyone seems to love it. Most of the reactions are giant smiles. Whether they're laughing at us or not I don't care since it seems to improve most peoples moods
> But I was SO shocked when a couple days ago a little 3-4 year old girl saw him and was like "That's an ugly dog! Mom, look at that UGLY dog!"
> Aha her mom was like shhhh! That's not nice!
> Anyways it was funny. but I would've thought any little kid would love seeing a blue dog!
> ...


I think he looks great! I would think a child would be amazed at a dog with blue points. Oh well, color fades but what fun while it lasts!

When I was using a groomer for Sasha the groomer wanted to give her a cut and dye her for a contest she was entering. I said as long as it didn't cost me extra, go for it. The groomer had cut her in what looked like a bikini and it was pink and blue. Well on the way back from the groomer I went to PetSmart for food. When we walked in some man saw her and said quite loudly "that is ridiculous" I laughed and loudly replied (so that anybody that heard him would hear me) "Yes, it is fun isn't it." That shut him up real quick.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

A little boy asked me yesterday when I was walking the dogs why I stopped dying my poodle. I told him to try different hair cuts. He said, "I liked him better the other way."


----------



## Jooniper (Aug 7, 2012)

I love the dyed coats on dogs! Sawyer looks awesome! I had a hard time deciding between a black or a white spoo for this very reason! I ended up with a black one because I just love the way the black hair looks scissored (and I LOVE to scissor), but sometimes I wish for a white (or off white) coat to dye!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

The blue ears were awesome. What was that kid thinkin?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

